# Sizing



## vroble (Nov 24, 2013)

What's up guys i new to this a have a pretty detailed question after extensive research on snowboard bindings and boots.

My question is i have a 159 skate banana with a 255mm width. I would like to get union force bindings but need to figure out what boots i would get to determine the size. I'm stuck between the nike zoom dks size 11 and burton ruler size 11. My question is will the size 11 nike zooms fit on my board with the 255mm width at a stance on 12/12 in a size L/XL binding or should i get the burton ruler because of the shrinkage tech allowing my footprint to be a size 10 thus allowing me to fit into size M/L bindings?


----------



## mhphoto (Apr 20, 2010)

I would go with the Union Nike combo, that being said the Burton Boots and Burton bindings always offer the most seamless fit. I have been rocking Union's for years, love them and never had any problems. We have a review of the Nike Zoom coming shortly, great boot but got soft quick.

Really is going to come down to price and which boot is most comfortable. Be sure to try them on first before buying. And then make sure to adjust your straps if you get the Union's as my boots never seem to fit into the bindings right out of the box.


----------



## vroble (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for replying!

So than would you think SIze 11 nike boots and L/XL union bindings would fit on my board without any drag if the width is 255mm? I'm really stuck between what s should do?


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

I would personally go with the Unions and the Nike's. If you wanted to go the Burton route.. I'd look into the Burton MalaVita bindings, Burton boots and Burton bindings seem to fit right together.

But like I said, I'd definitely get the Unions and Nike's


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

#1 rule of buying boots is to make sure they fit your foot the best. You need to try on as many boots as possible because an unhappy foot is gonna be a terrible ride. A little tip, once you pass size 10.5 I'd look into shrink tech boots so that you can rock medium bindings but either way you are good on the board though. 

I have a size 10 Nike and a M/L union force and I have room to go bigger. Just saying. 

Remember. Try on boots first, it's the most critical piece of gear you will buy. The rest is just personal preference.

Also. If you decide to go Nike and you typically wear a 11 shoe/boot I'd buy a 10.5. They pack out. The first two day of riding might push on your toes but will open up by the third day.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> A little tip, once you pass size 10.5 I'd look into shrink tech boots so that you can rock medium bindings but either way you are good on the board though.


I thought most shrinkage tech did not make the boot smaller it only thinned out the soles at the toe and heel so you have a smaller footprint thus allowing larger angles when on edge. Which companies have shrink tech that actually Let's you fit in a smaller binding? I'm pretty sure my Burtons just have a smaller footprint but still same size boot when measured in length, would love to try something else as I like smaller waist boards (250 mm - 254mm)...


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

I currently have the following setup:

2011/12 157 Lib-Tech TRS
2011/12 Union Atlas L/XL
2011/12 Nike Zoom Force 1's US 10.5

As well as 

2010/11 Arbor Draft 149.5
2010/11 Union Data L/XL

And both setups are fine.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

ItchEtrigR said:


> I thought most shrinkage tech did not make the boot smaller it only thinned out the soles at the toe and heel so you have a smaller footprint thus allowing larger angles when on edge. Which companies have shrink tech that actually Let's you fit in a smaller binding? I'm pretty sure my Burtons just have a smaller footprint but still same size boot when measured in length, would love to try something else as I like smaller waist boards (250 mm - 254mm)...


Basically what I'm saying is certain boots have a smaller shell size. If you put 32,nike,ride and flow boots in the same binding or next too each other you can visually see the difference. 32, Vans and Nike have large shells while Ride and Flow have a size smaller shell. All the same size yet different size shells. I'm sure they vary between models.

I'm a size 10 so I can ride a fat boot without it affecting anything but if I had 11+ I would into a smaller shelled boot.

Just my thoughts tho


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

ItchEtrigR said:


> I thought most shrinkage tech did not make the boot smaller it only thinned out the soles at the toe and heel so you have a smaller footprint thus allowing larger angles when on edge. Which companies have shrink tech that actually Let's you fit in a smaller binding? I'm pretty sure my Burtons just have a smaller footprint but still same size boot when measured in length, would love to try something else as I like smaller waist boards (250 mm - 254mm)...


It varies by company, but I know with salomon they use a one-piece, or fused shell/linner which significantly reduces the overall size of the boot by about a full size. I have a pair of f series and malamutes both size 9 and just use different bindings for each. There is a significant ammout of adjustment that needs to take place to make each boot fit in the same binding correctly.


----------



## sk8termatt (Nov 28, 2013)

Deimus85 said:


> I currently have the following setup:
> 
> 2011/12 157 Lib-Tech TRS
> 2011/12 Union Atlas L/XL
> ...


I'm thinking of getting same bindings with 10.5 boots. How does the L/XL fit, is it alright or would a M/L be better?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

sk8termatt said:


> I'm thinking of getting same bindings with 10.5 boots. How does the L/XL fit, is it alright or would a M/L be better?


Have you been reading this thread, mate? Depends on what boot...


----------



## sk8termatt (Nov 28, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> Have you been reading this thread, mate? Depends on what boot...


It's a DC rouge


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

sk8termatt said:


> It's a DC rouge


Get a M/L. My m/l force has plenty of room for 10.5. Your DC 10.5 is probably the same shell size as my 10 Nike.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

sk8termatt said:


> I'm thinking of getting same bindings with 10.5 boots. How does the L/XL fit, is it alright or would a M/L be better?


They fit fine. The only complaint is that the L/XL Atlas has to be placed at a certain stance width and angle in order for there to be no overhang on my TRS. Coincidentally, that stance width and angle is exactly where I want it! :yahoo:


----------



## diver1183 (Feb 12, 2014)

bseracka said:


> It varies by company, but I know with salomon they use a one-piece, or fused shell/linner which significantly reduces the overall size of the boot by about a full size. I have a pair of f series and malamutes both size 9 and just use different bindings for each. There is a significant ammout of adjustment that needs to take place to make each boot fit in the same binding correctly.


I was thinking about getting a pair of Salomon Dialogue boots (prob same footprint as the malamutes). Its at the top of the size charts for Medium Salomon bindings, though. Any idea if I can fit them into a medium, or if i'll need to go large?


----------



## Loftness (Feb 19, 2014)

Mystery2many said:


> #1 rule of buying boots is to make sure they fit your foot the best. You need to try on as many boots as possible because an unhappy foot is gonna be a terrible ride.


This. Can't emphasize it enough. It took me a couple rounds to realize important that perfect fit is. First focus on the right style for the kind of riding you do, and then try on as many of that style as you can. I ended up with a boot company (K2) that I never thought I'd like because the heel hold was so perfect for me, it didn't smash my toes, and the boot was comfortable.



Mystery2many said:


> Also. If you decide to go Nike and you typically wear a 11 shoe/boot I'd buy a 10.5. They pack out. The first two day of riding might push on your toes but will open up by the third day.


I found this true to a point. For me, Nike doesn't pack out enough to get comfortable in the toe box, which is too bad because I really did find them comfortable otherwise.


----------

